# Micro Engineering 250 Nickel Silver track in Classifieds



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just posted some great deals on Micro Engineering Nickel Silver track in the classifieds.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

It weathers to a nice dull greyish black color , and conducts electricity even when dark colored , nickle silver is number one . 
I orginially had some of the Micro Enginering track , great track . 

And NO its not mine or anybodys I know . 

Here is how it weathered here ....................


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Dennis... Great image.


----------

